# MAJOR problems in my 2011 2LT Cruze - Turbo Underboost



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I hate to be a jerk and bearer of bad news, but:

If you paid for the oil changes with a debit or credit card, pull the statements and show them where the charges are for Midas. It should be easy to correlate about when the oil was changed, and what it was changed with. I hope you used a dexos1 certified oil, or your warranty is kissed goodbye, even if you can prove the oil was changed regularly. The price will indicate what it was changed with. If you used whatever old 5w-30 oil they had for their "regular" oil change, you're still hosed. 

Secondly, waiting for the light to come on in this engine to change the oil is way too long. I've had my engine oil analyzed, and even a full synthetic dexos1 5w-30 was toast by 10% on the OLM. Running gosh knows what oil in a high-strung turbocharged engine for 10,000 mile change intervals is begging for trouble. We have reports of the semi-synthetic dexos1 5w-30 being trashed by 50% left on the OLM. Mine now gets changed with full synthetic dexos1 oil at 25% life left on the OLM to prevent issues like this. 

And yeah, the turbo can and will make an oil sludge up. Except with a turbo, it's known as "coking", where the part of the oil that can solidify solidifies onto the bearings in the turbo, and keeps them from spinning. This wrecks the turbo. This is a direct result of using the wrong oil, and going far too long on an oil change. In a non-turbo engine, going too long on an oil change will result in the same thing, just not as quickly. Well, unless driving a 90's Camry...

In short: GM's denying the warranty because your oil changes were far too long, likely with the wrong oil, and you can't prove they were even done in the first place. 

The good news is that a new turbo is only $600+shipping and installation. So it might run $1000 to have a non-dealer shop do it. The turbo is right out in the open on this car. 

Going forward: Change the oil at 25% left on the OLM, use only full synthetic dexos1 5w-30 oil, and save your receipts (well, on a future car, not this one since your Cruze's VIN will be flagged as warranty voided now). 

Might call your insurance company, and see if your comprehensive insurance will cover a part of this. They'll likely shoot you down too, but it is worth a shot. 

Sorry to hear you had to learn the expensive way about where not to cut corners with a new car!


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

If sludge was found I would ask to see it, ask them politely to explain to you and show you. 
If the dealer did find sludge, I would want to see the oil change records also, to prove you changed the oil as that would cause a sludge problem, if not changed. Also to see the type of oil used if it does not DEXOS 1 or a proven equivalent good luck. Especially with a motor related claim.
My 1995 Jeep Wrangler does not have a sludge issue after 127,000 miles, hard to believe you have sludge already. Unless the oil used was crap or not changed.

Oh, by the way I hate my local Midas franchise, they charged my wife over $600.00 for a catback replacement of an exhaust on a 2002 Chevy Cavalier. Then told her she needed the flex coupler changed as it was leaking and would be another $250.00 she called me and I said tell them no. Couldn't really get mad at here she did not know the difference. Took it to another local independent for $100.00. It is convenient your local Midas franchise lost all their records so you have no proof they even changed the oil. Maybe they did not change it or used the wrong oil.



bdub822 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and I am not the most literate when it comes to cars so please give me some slack!
> 
> I bought my 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT in Feb of 2011. Ever since then I have only had the recall problems and one problem in which my overheating warning came up and i was using engine coolant like it was going out of style! I took it in to my dealer and they replaced it. WELL on this past Friday (9/7/12) I drove to school with no problems, or anymore since that water-pump issue, and when I went to leave I was driving for about 10 minutes when all of a sudden I heard a noise coming form the engine and my check engine and check stabilitrak and check traction control warnings came on and it was VERY hard to accelerate and my RPM's went all the way to 7,000 before coming back down and the car accelerating. It was also very jump when I applied the breaks. I had it towed to the dealer to be safe and had to wait until Today (Monday 9/10/12) to hear anything and all they asked me for was maintenance records. Mind you, I know you should save all of these but I never did because I never in a million years would think something like this would happen to me so soon. I only have 30,000 miles on my cruze. I called the Midas where I have gotten my oil changed and their computers crashed... which means no records. The guy at my dealer never told me what was wrong but alluded to a turbo-charger problem and the engine codes read "Turbocharge underboost" .
> 
> ...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to agree with the above statements!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I always keep my service receipts, even if it was a free service.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If Midas was not using Dexos and using just a regular oil, that would be why the turbo failed assuming that is the case. 

You can get away with normal 5w30 on any naturally aspirated engine. But a turbo one where the oil cools and lubes the turbo, no. The heat from the turbo would cook normal oil in short order and that would be the source of the sludge. 

Do you suppose Midas's computer crashed because they know they used the wrong oil? If you have another family member with a different last name that goes to the same shop, have them call and ask for a copy of one of their records.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

One is not forced to use a dexos1 certified oil during warranty. The oil used has to at least be "equivalent" to dexos1, which means an API SN semi-synthetic 5w-30. Using a dexos1 oil (and being able to prove regular changes) does help make any oil-related warranty claims stick better, though. Good luck convincing BP or Ashland to back your claim that an oil "equivalent" to dexos1 was used if it comes down to it. 

I bet the local Midas franchise is taking the easy way out of not getting involved in a warranty dispute. Oh well.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I do not know about midas because we do not have them in my area, but the quik lube shops in my area will only put factory equivalent oil in a car. They actually turned away my buddies prius because they were out of stock of the oil recommended for it. If midas runs the same way then you may be ok, bjt if you were paying less than $40 per oil change then you were not getting a dexos1 equivalent. Pull you car statements as above said. It is your best hope.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to have the local Midas franchise holder as a client when I worked for that big computer company with the stripped logo. He had 30 - 40 shops in the tri-state area. Each shop was run by a manager who had pretty much free rein on his shop. Franchise owners became involved only when a problem arose in a shop. Midas Corporation seldom got involved with the franchise holders as long as the money flowed uphill. I wish you luck with your quest on this failed turbo issue.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Just as another thought, for all of us who change our own oil, how does one go about proving Dexos-1 was used? I mean I have some left over from the last change, and the computer shows the oil life resets, but when it comes down to it, its my word against the dealership...Can they test the oil to determine if its Dexos-1 certified? I mean this is the exact reason I do it myself, I know I put in exactly the right amount, with the right oil and changed at the right time...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

danimal said:


> Just as another thought, for all of us who change our own oil, how does one go about proving Dexos-1 was used? I mean I have some left over from the last change, and the computer shows the oil life resets, but when it comes down to it, its my word against the dealership...Can they test the oil to determine if its Dexos-1 certified? I mean this is the exact reason I do it myself, I know I put in exactly the right amount, with the right oil and changed at the right time...


Keep your receipts. The name of the oil should show on the receipt. That and the price paid for it will indicate what it was. There's a big difference in price between Quaker State green bottle and Quaker State Ultimate Durability. 

Taking pictures never hurts, either.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Keep your receipts. The name of the oil should show on the receipt. That and the price paid for it will indicate what it was. There's a big difference in price between Quaker State green bottle and Quaker State Ultimate Durability.
> 
> Taking pictures never hurts, either.



what he said ^^^^^ Receipts tell the story.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

danimal said:


> Just as another thought, for all of us who change our own oil, how does one go about proving Dexos-1 was used? I mean I have some left over from the last change, and the computer shows the oil life resets, but when it comes down to it, its my word against the dealership...Can they test the oil to determine if its Dexos-1 certified? I mean this is the exact reason I do it myself, I know I put in exactly the right amount, with the right oil and changed at the right time...


I buy my oil from the dealer doing it myself and when not using oem oil I would always keep the receipt from the purchase. always use oem filters and never run into issues. I even keep my own oil filters and run oil analysis at 30k intervals. It's cheap insurance and many big car companies are getting more difficult with high price warranty repairs. Many large jobs need to be even authorized by a regional service rep.

My experience, Use the dealer. Maintenance records are able to be accessed nation wide on gm's platform, toyota's national history, or ford's oasis. 

It is your responsibility to follow dealer recommendations and service intervals for milage requirement. You should have never hit 0%, that is a huge red flag and on today's tight tolerance motor it would be very realistic that you would have the beginning of a sludge engine.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Be a good time to upgrade the Turbo if thats possible


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Contact Midas corporate headquarters and ask them how they randomly lost records of your oil changes. Ask them for proof that their computers crashed and that a technician was out there to remedy the problem. 

Awfully convenient of them to lose it if you ask me...

This is another reason why I always change my own oil, and religiously at that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bdub822 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and I am not the most literate when it comes to cars so please give me some slack!
> 
> I bought my 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT in Feb of 2011. Ever since then I have only had the recall problems and one problem in which my overheating warning came up and i was using engine coolant like it was going out of style! I took it in to my dealer and they replaced it. WELL on this past Friday (9/7/12) I drove to school with no problems, or anymore since that water-pump issue, and when I went to leave I was driving for about 10 minutes when all of a sudden I heard a noise coming form the engine and my check engine and check stabilitrak and check traction control warnings came on and it was VERY hard to accelerate and my RPM's went all the way to 7,000 before coming back down and the car accelerating. It was also very jump when I applied the breaks. I had it towed to the dealer to be safe and had to wait until Today (Monday 9/10/12) to hear anything and all they asked me for was maintenance records. Mind you, I know you should save all of these but I never did because I never in a million years would think something like this would happen to me so soon. I only have 30,000 miles on my cruze. I called the Midas where I have gotten my oil changed and their computers crashed... which means no records. The guy at my dealer never told me what was wrong but alluded to a turbo-charger problem and the engine codes read "Turbocharge underboost" .
> 
> ...




bdub822,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your concerns. I would be happy to look into your case for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to this car, what the outcome was?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

13Cruze said:


> Does anyone know what happened to this car, what the outcome was?



I was wondering the same thing. I am curious about one thing. The kid didn't say that Midas LOST his records. He said that Midas' computers crashed. That does not necessarily mean his records are GONE. There could be two scenarios here: the local Midas computers crashed OR the ENTIRE Midas chain computers crashed. In either case, I am sure their information, being a major corporation, has not been erased! I'm sure they have a backup! Of course with no followup here, we're left hanging since the "customer service"people here won't comment on any customer's case one way or another, good bad or indifferent, so unless we hear from bdub822, I guess we'll never know what happened! :question:


----------



## Puller (Oct 15, 2012)

So what you fellas are saying is if I use the correct oil for my turbo cruze and change the oil according to their programmed oil change schedule I could possibly not have warranty? 

I guess my first question would be why have an overhead oil alarm that tells you to change your oil too late? 

Second thing I would do is get an oil sample from the car with the service manager present and send it out for testing to verify what type of oil was used. 

3rd thing would be to get the print out if possible of when your overhead oil change warning was reset and how far over you went if any from the tech (I'm not sure if this is possible or not). 

If the correct oil type was used and you changed the oil when the oil change soon light came on it doesn't matter what they say it should be covered. 

I change my own oil because taking it to the dealer is out of my way and I once had them leave a drain plug loose many years ago. From that point on I didn't let anyone change my oil. I also like to look things over on my car very carefully when doing so. I would laugh if my motor failed and they said we're not warrantying it cause you can't prove you changed the oil. Until they provide oil changes free of charge they will have to cover these issues unless they can prove it without a doubt.

Its always a good idea to let your car idle for a minute before shutting it down especially if you were in stop and go situations in the summer. This will make your oil "coke".


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is why I just let the dealership do my oil. Why would anyone take their brand new car to Midas (a muffler shop) to get their oil changed? I understand they change oil. But seriously? I'd never hit a quick lube, jiffy lube or whatever the **** you call it. Dealer, period. Get coupons and get it done. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

This is just a bad situation.... Waited too long for oil... YOUR fault legally. But if non Dexos oil put in by Midas you could go after them for the repairs. Thats the best I can say.... But with a new car... Turbo engine, gotta change the oil wayyyy sooner than the OLM says.


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> This is just a bad situation.... Waited too long for oil... YOUR fault legally. But if non Dexos oil put in by Midas you could go after them for the repairs. Thats the best I can say.... But with a new car... Turbo engine, gotta change the oil wayyyy sooner than the OLM says.


Why do you need to change it wayyyy sooner than the OLM says? Why did chevy put in an OLM if its obviously (to you) so wrong? What technical information is this statement based on?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Honestly I can't speak to why they would put it in when it is so off. As for why you have to change before it goes off.... Based on how high it was when I did my changes 50-65% after 6-10k kms I could probably still be running the oil I bought the car with over a year ago according to the monitor... This is simply unacceptable. Ill let someone else chime in with technicals, I just know what others (GM techs included) have told me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> Honestly I can't speak to why they would put it in when it is so off. As for why you have to change before it goes off.... Based on how high it was when I did my changes 50-65% after 6-10k kms I could probably still be running the oil I bought the car with over a year ago according to the monitor... This is simply unacceptable. Ill let someone else chime in with technicals, I just know what others (GM techs included) have told me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



:sigh:

Car's didn't used to even remind you. Remember the oil light on your car years ago? By the time it came on your engine was probably already toast. I could go through the trouble of figuring out actual intervals by sending samples to blackstone and all that, or I could just take my semi-conservative approach that I always have and change my oil every 5k. I run full synthetic in both my vehicles (Valvoline these days because its impossible to find places that don't charge extra for Mobil1 in my parts) and could likely go 7500-8000 miles but choose to do it every 5k because its a nice even number and should be more then safe. If I go a little over its no big deal because I'm well within the oils limits. I also always ask for purolator filters even if I go to wally world to get it done. It's 2 dollars extra but its a much better filter then the fram/insert other junk here. Started taking mine to Sears recently. They have real mechanics and they're still a big company that will likely pay up if the botch it. I've always been of the mind that its going to be a lot easier to just get them to replace your engine then it would be a local yokels shop where 5k hurts a lot worse.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Tkchumly said:


> Why do you need to change it wayyyy sooner than the OLM says? Why did chevy put in an OLM if its obviously (to you) so wrong? What technical information is this statement based on?


The oil test I have seen the dealer fill dexos approved oil is only good for 5,000-7,000miles depending on the % hwy driving your doing. Taking it to any other shop the likely hood you are actually getting a dexos approved synthetic blend oil is not good, I suspect that's where your problem lay. These oil change places hire untrained employees and corners get cut, sometimes if they don't have an oil filter for your car they will just skip changing it altogether. 

The oil life monitor is setup for a synthetic blend(dexos) oil at a minimum, running regular oil that long especially in a turbo engine is a big no no. I take my car to the dealer & pay $29 for a dexos oil change, can't imagine any oil change place will give you a synthetic blend change for that price.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The oil test I have seen the dealer fill dexos approved oil is only good for 5,000-7,000miles depending on the % hwy driving your doing. Taking it to any other shop the likely hood you are actually getting a dexos approved synthetic blend oil is not good, I suspect that's where your problem lay. These oil change places hire untrained employees and corners get cut, sometimes if they don't have an oil filter for your car they will just skip changing it altogether.
> 
> The oil life monitor is setup for a synthetic blend(dexos) oil at a minimum, running regular oil that long especially in a turbo engine is a big no no. I take my car to the dealer & pay $29 for a dexos oil change, can't imagine any oil change place will give you a synthetic blend change for that price.


After reading your post I just realized my local stealership does full synthetic changes for 50 bux. 40 after a rebate. I think I'll be taking the Cruze to them. Just about due for my first change in 1500 miles.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

arsmitty86 said:


> After reading your post I just realized my local stealership does full synthetic changes for 50 bux. 40 after a rebate. I think I'll be taking the Cruze to them. Just about due for my first change in 1500 miles.


I think regular price is closer to $50, but all the dealers around here have had the $29 sale price for over a year now. Might want to look/call around to see if there is a better price in your area. 

Even if the dealers oil change guy has as much experience as the kids at the local oil change shop, the dealers guy does have the advantage of probably changing oil on hundreds of cruze a month.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

The only thing that sucks is in the back of my head I wonder what the rental company that owned my Cruze before me did for oil changes etc. The car seems fine and rentals are usually good buys despite the general populus opinion but it still worries me. :-S


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> Honestly I can't speak to why they would put it in when it is so off. As for why you have to change before it goes off.... Based on how high it was when I did my changes 50-65% after 6-10k kms I could probably still be running the oil I bought the car with over a year ago according to the monitor... This is simply unacceptable. Ill let someone else chime in with technicals, I just know what others (GM techs included) have told me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I also must point out that you said bdub waited way too long to get his oil changed, he only said that he never went more than a few days after the warning came on to change his oil. According to the book, after the light comes on you must try to get the oil changed within 600 miles. That's a lot of miles to go in a few (typically 3) days. From a warranty (not preference) standpoint, he should be still within his specifications. If Midas lost all their records, but he has proof that he at least paid for the oil changes, I believe the benefit of the doubt would be given (especially if a letter was obtained from Midas). Also, if Midas did use the wrong oil, the service writer could be in hot water for not knowing what oil the car requires and thus damaging his engine. Since he is running within specs, and if he can pull receipts and possibly get a letter, it should be fine. Also Midas could hold some responsibility as well for having no records of work performed, meaning they very well could have used (and not recommended to the customer, then losing a sale of more expensive oil) the wrong oil. A warranty claim is not about preference, its about real numbers. The book says change your oil within 600 miles of being notified, or once a year, whichever comes first.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

All this talk about oil, the type, the oil monitor, the filters etc., we still know NOTHING two pages later about what happened! :question:


----------



## tburns (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi,
I have a 2012 chevy cruze lt and I had the same code come up and we are putting coolant in like crazy. Can anyone explain why?


----------

